# I made a mistake



## hirotwo (Nov 10, 2021)

So I shifted my 2 budgies to a bigger cage. In the smaller cage hiro used to sit on my finger, like he wasn’t very scared but now in the bigger cage he was VERY scared of my hand. Then I decided to get them out of the cage for some time and they both flew on top of my fan. I let them be hoping they’d come down for food and water, they didn’t. So I had to grab them with a cloth and put them back in their cage. Now I might’ve made a very VERY bad impression on them. What should I do?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We are waiting for another picture of Hiro on your other thread to determine the gender definitively. 
Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched.
To bond with your budgie, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them, grab them and try to force them to allow you to hold them.

To bond with your birds, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.

To build your birds’ trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them. 

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk.

Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch them.
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds’ pace.

Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I find my budgies are quite forgiving when I make some mistake or other. They get over it quickly. I think if you made a habit of catching them they would eventually learn to avoid you but as a one off they will forget about it.


----------



## hirotwo (Nov 10, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> I find my budgies are quite forgiving when I make some mistake or other. They get over it quickly. I think if you made a habit of catching them they would eventually learn to avoid you but as a one off they will forget about it.


I really hope so. Thank you!


----------

